# Finally a new YB loft!



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It's about time! I think the little guys are gonna like it. Of course it isn't done, but it's getting there. We're working on the perches now, and then all we'll need is a door, and pigeons can be put in. It still won't be COMPLETELY done then though. The vent looking things at the floor will actually have doors (right now it's got some temp. wire covering them), so that I can flip them down when I'm cleaning and sweep all the droppings out. I've also got another idea, which will be added to the loft soon after the birds are in. But it's a surprise cause I don't think I can explain without pictures, LOL.

The loft is 8x10 and the back, sides, floor, and roof are all insulated. My dad managed to get a hold of some refridgerator pannels a while back, and the size of them made them perfect easy-to-put-together walls. So keeping the temperature under control should be a little easier BUT the floor is slick, so we'll have to keep bedding in there to help absorb the moisture from the droppings.

The only downfall to this is that it IS on a little hill. So although the spot it sits is level, when I go up to the aviary from outside, I can only reach the release doors  Which hey, it's the same story for my current loft too, so no big deal.









http://picasaweb.google.com/MaryOfExeter/LoftPictures#


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Wow! Becky! FANCY! FANCY! 

Looks like your loft would make a great apartment that I could live in easily! 

Look forward to updates and I KNOW your birds will LOVE their home! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi/Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

Wow!!!! Thats one great looking loft! I know it was a lot of hard work but it really paid off. Cant wait to see it in person.Those young guys will make a beline to get back to their condo! Really a great job from you and your dad.Now when you are finished tell your dad Iam looking at a 10 by 20 set up as soon as he can get started.....Ha Ha. Jeff


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Great job Becky!! It looks so CLEAN AND WHITE!!! I know THAT won't last long........LOL..........you guys did a terrific job. The birds are gonna LUV it for sure!!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow! Nice loft Becky. I'm sure your yb's will have blast living in it!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wow Becky what a cool loft!...you know even if the floor is slick at least it will stay sanitary as nothing can absorb or stick to that stuff, looks like you can hose the whole thing down and not worry about moisture at all...


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

NICE LOFT!!!
im jealous!!!!!
my ghetto fabulous loft is nothing compaired to that
I hope it does well for you and makes your birds return home faster


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

becky
and your the same age as me and look at your loft mine is an old shed lol


----------



## Tennman1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Very nice Becky, ya'll did a great job.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Excellent, Beautiful, a job you can be proud of.


----------



## Barn Pigeon (Feb 11, 2005)

Man, That is great. You got Pop wrapped around your little finger. That man can build anything... If any of my birds stop by your place please don't let them trap or I may never get them back . I am very happy for you . Now you can just get a few more birds at the auction to put in there.  

Uncle Rick


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks guys  After making a stop to another flier's loft today, I think I may have yet another surprise to add onto my loft. It looks like it works very well.

Spirit wings, that's exactly why I love the pannels. The slick surface makes for easy cleaning and nothing can absorb into it and grow. I hate painting, so I made sure to drown the walls in it in hopes of getting it covered more quickly, lol. So with that thick layer of paint, I could probably wash it down with a firefighter hose and nothing get harmed 

I know looks isn't everything in a pigeon loft, but motivation is a big thing in racing...and I'm a whole lot more motivated to go clean this than the rackity old thing my birds are in right now!


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

That is what I am talking about. Nice yb loft. That is similar to what I will be building this summer. Can it be taken apart in panels? That looks very solid. Send us some pics of the inside when you get it finished. 

Randy


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

That is super nice loft. It is "cool" that your parents are supportive in all of these. My folks would rather have me raise chickens for eggs which I did when I was young.

May you win lots of races!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Randy, the panels were made so that they had lips that locked together. We've got them pushed together and screwed down pretty good, but if we had to take it apart, it would be pretty easy. I should have pictures of the perches in and birds roaming around it by Sunday. I wanted to have at least a little variety of perches in there, but thankfully most of them are T-perches, or else it could take forever to finish 

(did I mention I hate painting?)


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

post more pictures


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

RodSD said:


> That is super nice loft. It is "cool" that your parents are supportive in all of these. My folks would rather have me raise chickens for eggs which I did when I was young.
> 
> May you win lots of races!


Thanks 
I guess it helps that my dad used to raise pigeons. My mom has no choice, because now that I've caught the pigeon bug, I'd be one unhappy person without them 

My mom has more problems with the chickens than she does the pigeons! Mine wouldn't stay out of the flower beds. But they provide us with more than enough eggs, so she's warmed up to those too


----------

